# oceanic 90 gallon



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey I was wondering is a 90 gallon oceanic plus the stand for around 370 is a good price. It doesnt come with the canopy nor lights.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sounds good to me, for a 30 gallon around here, same setup, they want just about as much!


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

wow that is alot just for 30 gallon lol.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

maybe check e-bay for a used one... its probably a lot cheaper... sounds a little high to me...


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

yeah i check on ebay it was alot cheaper but it was for only local pick ups. Sucks the salers dont ship their aquariums.


----------

